# Queretaro Meetup



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Since I just moved to Queretaro and know zero people here, I thought I might try something. This board isn't the best place to put out the word - I'll try *<Snip>* some other resources too - but who knows, I might reach a person or two here. Worth a shot. 

What I have in mind is a regular early Friday evening meetup, to begin on Friday, January 9 from 6:00 PM to 8:00 PM, and to continue each Friday thereafter. The venue can vary, but I have found a charming-looking spot for the first few Fridays, the San Telmo Parrilla y Pub on Av. Universidad near the Centro Historico. I would like to invite any and all English speakers, native (American, Canadian, Britrish, Australian, etc.), Mexican, international, doesn't matter. Business people, educators, retirees. If you are here in Queretaro and interested, by all means PM me.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I would gladly go but I can't today
If you have the time, let's meet in San Juan del Rio


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I would gladly go but I can't today
> If you have the time, let's meet in San Juan del Rio


Actually, the first meetup is next Friday, so if you can make that one, that would be great.

I'll look into visiting San Juan del Rio - I would certainly like to see it. There must be an inter-city bus.


----------

